# Does Anyone Like The New Sekondas?



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Now I know these aren't Russian anymore... but what do you think of the new "Classique" range? Has anyone bought one yet?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Dial layout is remarkably similar to an anonymous - almost certainly Chinese - automatic offered by Somerfield and Aldi stores in the recent past. Be interesting to see a movement shot.

Julian L


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Julian Latham said:


> Dial layout is remarkably similar to an anonymous - almost certainly Chinese - automatic offered by Somerfield and Aldi stores in the recent past. Be interesting to see a movement shot.
> 
> Julian L


These are hideously expensive compared to those though. You could buy two new Vostoks for the same price!

I have no idea what is inside one as I haven't been for a good look at one yet. I like the case shape of the third one though. It looks like Sekonda are trying for that classic Russian shape again.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I've seen a simple automatic offered on the hight street and in Argos - similar to a Seiko 5 which I think looks nice.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

RuskyWatchLover said:


>


Notice any similarity?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> RuskyWatchLover said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yes...They both look 'orrid


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> They both look 'orrid












Oh no it doesn`t
















The Sekonda on the other hand


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

No,i am not a great lover of them,when i think of some of the great looking, understated watches they made in the past and there decision to move away from the use of Russian movements and ignore there history.Was, in my eyes a shame.

But then again what do i know.

Plus i am biased  .

Regards,

Russ.


----------

